# Price Range for P99 A/S



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Since I'm trying to shop around for a P99 A/S, I'm just wondering what people here find to be a good price for it. I know SW has several, as do others, so I figured this would be a good place to take the temperature of the market, as it were.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, at the end of 2005, when Walther quit importing the A/S for a while, many places discounted it on closeout prices. I got my compact P99 for $515 at that time. But, since then, prices are back up. $550-$565 are pretty good prices. I have seen QA's for $520 or so at the large Houston gun shows, but thats kinda rare to see that.

Anything under $600 is a fair price. I won't pay over $599 for one.

I prev paid $565 and $575 for P99s.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

I recently paid a total of $623 in Florida, which included sales tax of 6.5% and the $5 verification fee for a P99cA/S. This was a purchase through a local gun shop.

Ron


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

dood said:


> Since I'm trying to shop around for a P99 A/S, I'm just wondering what people here find to be a good price for it. I know SW has several, as do others, so I figured this would be a good place to take the temperature of the market, as it were.


I see you're from So Cal, have you tried calling around to get a price yet? I'd be curious to hear what the market is like there. Up in the bay area, going price is from $625 to list, $665. If you can find one. Seems the ones allocated for CA are in short supply right now (ones with 10 rd mags). I had to search high an low for mine.

I just purchased one for $630. I saw plenty of QAs and two AS compacts, but could only find one full size AS so I jumped on it. I'm sure I could do a bit better at a show, an I went over Ships $600 limit :mrgreen:, but I felt that was fair for the local market.

Oh, an no internet source that I could find was willing to swap mags.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Highside said:


> I see you're from So Cal, have you tried calling around to get a price yet? I'd be curious to hear what the market is like there. Up in the bay area, going price is from $625 to list, $665. If you can find one. Seems the ones allocated for CA are in short supply right now (ones with 10 rd mags). I had to search high an low for mine.
> 
> I just purchased one for $630. I saw plenty of QAs and two AS compacts, but could only find one full size AS so I jumped on it. I'm sure I could do a bit better at a show, an I went over Ships $600 limit :mrgreen:, but I felt that was fair for the local market.
> 
> Oh, an no internet source that I could find was willing to swap mags.


i saw a p99 AS compact at bass pro shops for $619...
i'm gonna check out another local store tomorrow to see if i can
get it cheaper....
gonna get a lil' brother for my new p99...


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been checking around, and have been mostly hearing $620+.

There's a gun show coming to OC this weekend, so I'm going to be down there seeing what I can find.


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

Dood, I'm here in SoCal and my local range and some other gun shops can't even get me one for the time being, and he went further to say that they're going to stop importing them here. I find that hard to believe so I'm not taking his word on it(yet). There's a gunshow in Feb. at the Ontario Convention Center and I'll browse around to see if they have any or if any of the FFL's can get some.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, doesn't guns have to start having amag disconnect in CA soon?

If so, then I can see a lot of guns no longer being available there soon...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i saw a p99 AS compact at bass pro shops for $619...
> i'm gonna check out another local store tomorrow to see if i can
> get it cheaper....
> gonna get a lil' brother for my new p99...


well, i checked out that local dealer..
he had the p99 compact or standard 9mm....at $665..
that is a whopper of a price if u ask me..
i told him to go lower..he said he'd throw in a few ammo, gun range time,,,

in the end.......i wasn't impressed ...so had to say NO, thanks.

gun show coming to vegas in march.......will wait and see.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> well, i checked out that local dealer..
> he had the p99 compact or standard 9mm....at $665..
> that is a whopper of a price if u ask me..
> i told him to go lower..he said he'd throw in a few ammo, gun range time,,,
> ...


That is too high! Forsure!


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, doesn't guns have to start having amag disconnect in CA soon?
> 
> If so, then I can see a lot of guns no longer being available there soon...


A handgun can only be sold in CA if it's on the list of approved handguns, basically extortion from the manufacturers, an up until Jan 1st to be on the list it needed a loaded chamber indicator OR a mag disconnect. Now it needs BOTH features. However if a gun was already on the list it can stay there as long as the manufacturer pays the yearly extortion fee. So it really only applies to new models that are just coming out now.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Hevchev50 said:


> Dood, I'm here in SoCal and my local range and some other gun shops can't even get me one for the time being, and he went further to say that they're going to stop importing them here. I find that hard to believe so I'm not taking his word on it(yet). There's a gunshow in Feb. at the Ontario Convention Center and I'll browse around to see if they have any or if any of the FFL's can get some.


I think that's the same show that's coming through OC this weekend. I'll let you know if I see anything. If it's going to run me over $600, then I'll probably have to start looking at other options.

I do know that you can find them here...the guy who runs the range nearest to my house said that he can get whichever model I want whenever I want it...just going to cost an arm and a leg if I have to go through him. :-\


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Hevchev50 said:


> Dood, I'm here in SoCal and my local range and some other gun shops can't even get me one for the time being,


I've been hearing that a lot, biggest problem is it's been like that awhile an no one has a date when more will be available. Many gun shops don't know it either when quoting a price, but when they look to order one.........

In other words if you find one in stock that you like in the low 600s, I'd jump on it.


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

Saw a nib P99 in .40S&W sell two weeks ago for $480.00. Almost bought it but opted for the 9mm instead.

Jim


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

by the time i pay background fees (that's another reason why i need that damn ccw.....i hate those $25 fees each time i buy a pistol!!) and taxes..
it's welll over $700!!

makes me want to buy that one at bass pro shops for $619....


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> by the time i pay background fees (that's another reason why i need that damn ccw.....i hate those $25 fees each time i buy a pistol!!) and taxes..
> it's welll over $700!!


I'm in the same boat.....of course it didn't help I spent almost $200 in ammo the day I bought the gun :-D


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Highside said:


> I'm in the same boat.....of course it didn't help I spent almost $200 in ammo the day I bought the gun :-D


so in the end...it's always better to buy the gun YOU ACTUALLY WANT...rather than try to save a few bucks here and there and buy a lesser quality gun because u'll end up spending that money you saved on the ammo and other accessories..lol..


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I still have to find somebody in my area that has one to shoot before I make a decision to plunk that kinda cash down. They have a sale on the Walther/S&W PPK's at the local Turners for 459.00 for blued or stainless and since they're made in the USA they sell them out on a regular basis, but P99's...... haven't seen any for sale there for two years.


----------

